# [H0] Switching Layout Project [cancelled]



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

Hello Happy Members !
After watching this great video, I decided to try building a small shunting layout (1'x 5').






I built a sort of mockup to check all the track lengths. It works fine for me. As always, all your criticisms, comments and advices will be greatly appreciated. You can also laugh if you want to !


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Your "runaround" track isn't long enough.
Make it at least a "car length" longer...


----------



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

It's exactly the length of the "runaround" track: One 40' car !


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

It looks like you can put in a third switch to give a spur back to right. That will give you more shunting combinations to play with.


----------



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

That's the best I can do...


----------



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

This afternoon (it's already 4:30 PM in France), I did my best (hope so !). I built another mockup to check all the track lengths. It works fine for me. New dimensions: 1' x 5'7"


----------



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

This morning, I found a better idea for my "fiddle yard" (don't know the exact word) to make it a bit longer.


----------



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)




----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Why? Looks promising to me. I’ve had a 1’ x 4’ one for years.


----------



## LongvalIon (5 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> Why? Looks promising to me. I’ve had a 1’ x 4’ one for years.


Thanks for your support ! Very appreciated.
Because I failed miserably with this project I decided to build another switching layout: 









[H0] New Switching Layout


Hello Happy Members ! Because I failed miserably with my [H0] Switching Layout Project, I decided to build another layout. It's very small (1'x5') and very simple but I'm very happy with the result so far. I used Trix C track. Many thanks to OilValleyRy for his support. Very appreciated !




www.modeltrainforum.com


----------

